# shaking after working out



## katza (May 28, 2003)

I went to the gym today and lifted weights for 30 mins then went home and about 15 mins after I got home, 22 mins after leaving the gym I started shaking a lot. I vibrating shaking that was bad enough I got a slight headache. I have been having slight shaking and tremors since reducing my klonopin down slowly from 1mg to 1/2mg. Anybody hear about this before or got any comments about this? Any help is appreciated. I see my psychatrist tomorrow and will mention this to him.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2003)

I regularly get shakey and fatigued after physical exertion, but for me I know it to be related to FMS and CFS.


----------

